

No One Forced Me to Drop Bitcoin Trademark Application, Lawyer Says - taylorbuley
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/08/no-one-forced-me-to-drop-bitcoin-trademark-application-lawyer-says/

======
timmyd
Mr "Pascazi" - refer to <http://bit.ly/pEgrbE>.

Notably 5.8 in this case - i'll keep a watch but if anyone notices a filing in
Australia - let me know and i'm happy to write and object :) Also, incase this
fool didn't realize - the evidence trail he is leaving across the web implying
that he intends to use it in bad faith is well ... amateur at best.

Also - perhaps Pascazi needs to understand technology a bit more. Notably,
learning how bitcoin works.

Let's Pascazi a lesson in law and take him ..... _Puts on sunglasses_ ..... to
bits .... YEEEAAAHHHHHHHHH

~~~
sorbus
In case anyone else is mistrustful of shortened links, that one leads to a
page entitled "Grounds for opposition to registration of national trade marks"
on www.ipaustralia.gov.au

------
megamark16
The name doesn't matter, the technology is what makes Bitcoin. We could change
the name to BitBills and I don't think anyone would miss a beat, the work
would move forward and those that matter would move along with it.

~~~
ScottBurson
True, but that doesn't change the fact that it will be a total perversion of
the fundamental purpose of trademark law if this guy can manage to register a
name that _other people are already using_ , whether or not they've registered
it.

Trademark law is for helping you protect a business you're building, not to
give you a way to steal from others who have already made a mark significant.

I hope this guy wastes a bunch of his own money and gets nowhere.

------
shareme
SO we can trademark the name pascazi?

Now that would be ironic

